# Detailing News- 19/1/17 -AG!!!!



## WHIZZER

Watch this Space


----------



## JMorty

I wonder what it's going to be?!!

Maybe they are creating line for each type of user:
AutoGlym
AutoGlym Trade
AutoGlym Detailer

Excited, always loved them. Probably always will.


----------



## chongo

They could be branching out into the ceramic coating, the same as Meguaires.


----------



## chrissymk3

chongo said:


> They could be branching out into the ceramic coating, the same as Meguaires.


Not a bad shout that


----------



## nick_mcuk

I wonder if this is going to be a new product based on the last test the group of us on here have recently tested


----------



## LewisChadwick7

nick_mcuk said:


> I wonder if this is going to be a new product based on the last test the group of us on here have recently tested


i thought that too nick...... but which one could it be :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Cookies

Super Duper Resin Polish?

Sent from my D6603


----------



## JMorty

Cookies said:


> Super Duper Resin Polish?
> 
> Sent from my D6603


lol Cooks :thumb:


----------



## DrH

Nah
Your all wrong
It will be the video they took of me washing my car using the S1BMC method:detailer:


----------



## Steelcrabs

do tell!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Steelcrabs said:


> do tell!


My guessing is they will tell on the 19/1/17.....call me crazy but it's just a hunch I have 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Oooo, interesting!!!


----------



## Jue

More new stuff :thumb:


----------



## Rían P

Cookies said:


> Super Duper Resin Polish?
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Class hahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blackwatch

I think they are going to finally release a left handed microfibre.


----------



## ncd

New look bottles or labels along with a new a new product? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Blackwatch said:


> I think they are going to finally release a left handed microfibre.


They are releasing a double sided microfibre!


----------



## pantypoos

Maybe something to do with a BTCC team???


----------



## WHIZZER

a little teaser


----------



## gibbo555

WHIZZER said:


> a little teaser


Crimescene at Halfords?


----------



## shine247

There could be a waterless / rinseless wash, I believe there is something in the pipeline.


----------



## J306TD

Ooo sounds good. Like the bottle silhouettes 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## JMorty

I thinks Cooks has it.


----------



## Naddy37

shine247 said:


> There could be a waterless / rinseless wash, I believe there is something in the pipeline.


They already produce a waterless wash


----------



## Cookies

gibbo555 said:


> Crimescene at Halfords?


Lmao Gibbo. Brilliant.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## tightlines

fall out remover for black cars so you you can see it better


----------



## Jue

WHIZZER said:


> a little teaser


A new polish & a new wax & a free can of beer :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

more clues !!!


----------



## Cookies

WHIZZER said:


> more clues !!!


Aha. I know!!! It's made by AutoGlym, guys.

Oh, hang on.... 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## shine247

Is it something to make cars invisible?


----------



## BillyT

glass then tyres and a new shampoo?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

It's the 19th, is it not?

I'm really hoping for a liquid HD Wax.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Its the AutoGlym annual sales conf today so I am guessing once the announcement has been made to the staff, resellers and disti's we will be informed.


----------



## JasJab

Cats out of the bag 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822081263569932288


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Boring


----------



## J306TD

Squadrone Rosso said:


> It's the 19th, is it not?
> 
> I'm really hoping for a liquid HD Wax.


Gloss Protection is similar to a liquid wax. As it contains carnauba but in a liquid form

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

J306TD said:


> Gloss Protection is similar to a liquid wax. As it contains carnauba but in a liquid form
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Yep, I love it but hear it's being discontinued

HD is amazing but not "arthritis in the hands" friendly.


----------



## Naddy37

Tyre gel sounds interesting. Have to see if it's as good as the Megs gel.


----------



## dailly92

Does anyone know when these will be available for sale?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Now if you go on the Autoglym.com site by the looks of it


----------



## Autoglym

You beat us to it!

Yes, there are 3 new products out today.

High Performance Tyre Gel 





Scratch Removal Complete Kit





Updated Bumper & TrimGel


----------



## Cookies

I'll definitely give the tyre gel and bumper/trim gel a go. 

Cheers guys. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Cookies said:


> I'll definitely give the tyre gel and bumper/trim gel a go.
> 
> Cheers guys.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


you'll not regret it cooks... it's brilliant stuff!


----------



## The Rover

I've been using the new Bumper & Trim gel for a few weeks now & have been very impressed-it really brings the colour back to faded trim & gives decent durability too.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Cookies said:


> I'll definitely give the tyre gel and bumper/trim gel a go.


Already got some off my Rep as the trade range had already changed over....its an epic product


----------



## Andysp

Would be interested in a comparison between the trim gel and the plastic restorer gel from Sonax,Af Revive and the like.

I use the sonax gel but to be honest it doesn't last too long and fade a little patchy for my liking,will AG be any better?

Stupid question but is all AG stuff made in britain?


----------



## shine247

Andysp said:


> Stupid question but is all AG stuff made in britain?


This is on their site. They couldn't make exceptions without saying so.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Andysp said:


> m
> Stupid question but is all AG stuff made in britain?


Damn right they are!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

nick_mcuk said:


> Already got some off my Rep as the trade range had already changed over....its an epic product


Nick, it's fantastic stuff. Used it last weekend, washed the car this afternoon, and it's still left my tyres unbelievably glossy. And that's after doing 500 odd miles this week. It's up there with my favourites now.

I'll post a pic in the morning, but I did top it up. Sorry, force of habit and routine....

Thanks guys for a really great product. Brilliant!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## GleemSpray

Does anyone know when the new formulation Bumper & Trim Gel will appear in Halfords ?

They have the new tyre gel,but seem to be carrying existing stocks of old formulation Bumper & Trim Gel.


----------



## trv8

GleemSpray said:


> Does anyone know when the new formulation Bumper & Trim Gel will appear in Halfords ?
> 
> They have the new tyre gel,but seem to be carrying existing stocks of old formulation Bumper & Trim Gel.


Any news on this?


----------



## GleemSpray

In the absence of the new formulation Bumper and Trim Gel appearing at Halfords anytime soon (I guess they are running down stocks), I tried out some of the excellent new AG High Performance Tyre Gel (which really is good !!) on some trim on the shopping trolley and it seems to work very well, other than requiring a next-day wipe over to remove a very thin oily residue film which appears overnight on hard trim - other than that it seems to works great on hard plastics and rubber.

Am I asking for any problems in continuing to use this until the new formulation Bumper and Trim Gel starts to appear ? or should I just buy a 1 litre bottle of trade Plastic and Trim Conditioner, which I understand is the same product as new formulation Bumper and Trim Gel.

Any good advice would be appreciated.


----------

